# Cargar batería de 6V con un cargador de 12V



## kimkof (Feb 24, 2018)

Buenas y disculpa mi ignorancia, por*_*fa*vor* quisiera saber si con un cargador de un equipo que dice OUTPUT: 12V ---1.5 A, puedo cargar una bateria de 6V4.0AH/20HR  y si se puede, para conectar lo cortaria la entrada q*ue* va al equipo y conectarla de frente a la bateria ROJO y NEGRO, asi puedo cargarla??? O como lo haría uno casero con ese cargador*. G*racias...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2018)

No porque la vas a reventar, el cargador dice 12V  tu bateria es de 6, son incompatibles, ahora si pones dos baterias identicas en serie si, de lo contrario, es peligroso, puede estallar la batería y / o el cargador


----------



## kimkof (Feb 24, 2018)

gracoias, entonces como me haria uno casero???, o compraria un cargador de bateria de 6v??? gracias...  ah y una consulta mas, mi bateria es de 6V4.0AH/20HR y que diferencia con esas baterias recargables de celulares que dice 20000 mah son lo mismo o no?? gracias...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2018)

Hola, de implementar ese cargador que comentas se puede. El secreto está en que NO debe superarse la corriente max. Y la tensión max. de carga permitida.
Cómo hacerlo entonces?
Pues, primero debe conocerse que características de carga recibe la batería en cuestión. Luego el cargador funciona cómo una fuente de corriente, y posee un monitor de umbral de tensión alcanzada, para finalizar la carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2018)

Adivinando que se trata de una batería de gel-plomo-ácido : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-bateria-gel-plomo-6v-113383/

Si es de gel , nada que ver con una de celular.


----------



## peperc (Feb 24, 2018)

y un Dz grandote, adecuado, en serie con la bateria ¿? 
simula a la otra que deberia ir en serie.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2018)

De que tipo es la bateria que deseas cargar? si es de plomo-acido podes agregarle un regulador que te la baje a 6V o incluso comprar esos inverter que ya vienen echos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2018)

Pues depende del uso. Sí es puntual, que hay que darle carga una vez o dos, con una resistencia y un polímero para ir verificando que no se sobrecarga, podría valer.
Sí es para un uso más habitual deberías de buscar un cargador específico o bien adaptar ese.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2018)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228354/ _
Si quieres cargar 4A en 20Horas, es decir 200mA ó 0.2A, reemplaza R1 por 1.25v/0.2A= 6.25 ohmios.
usa  6.8 ohmios (la corriente de carga será 1.25v/6.8 ohm = 0.184 A por hora)

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El regulador debe tener un disipador de calor.


----------



## kimkof (Feb 28, 2018)

Muchas gracias x las respuestas, y disculpa segun este video, lo puedo intentar y funcionara???,gracias y salu2...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Si te fijas lo que hizo puso 5 diodos en serie más una resistencia, para que absoba el excedente de voltaje, no lo pone directamente, por eso te dije que se podía poner un regulador que te permita alcanzar 7.7V que es lo máximo que puede tener, 
Ojos si pones los 12V directos la batería puede explotar y no es chiste


----------

